
Show HN: Concise Software Reviews - bweis
https://siftery.com/reviews
======
bweis
Excited to share our new software reviews product with the HN community and
get your feedback. Over 2k individuals, including many YC founders, investors,
and other notable folk, have left a review as well - please do add your voice
if you like what you see.

At Siftery, we’ve taken a data first approach to software discovery. We’re now
tracking 41k products and finding new ones every day, so reviews alone don’t
cut it. However, we do think reviews can add critical context in the last
mile, and we’ve structured our reviews feature around that.

Alex Wilhelm at Crunchbase made an interesting observation about our approach
- “Siftery, however, is foregoing appending AI technology onto human-built
recommendations. Instead, it is sticking humans onto AI-built
recommendations.”

([https://news.crunchbase.com/news/ai-focused-
recommendation-t...](https://news.crunchbase.com/news/ai-focused-
recommendation-tool-adds-human-touch/))

